# Boot removal from parked car: illegal?



## Guest

Is it illegal to remove a Denver boot from a car that was put there for parking tickets by parking control personnel, if it can be done without damage to the boot?

And if it isn't illegal, should you just abandon the boot in place, or put it somewhere?


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Believe it or not, it's not illegal if you return it back to the police department, and fill out some simple paperwork. Once you get it off just go see the desk officer and tell him what you did, make sure you bring the boot back so they can get the deposit back for it.


----------



## Johnny Law

Hahahah, if you don't completely fuck up your car and the boot in the process, it's still illegal because you are a scofflaw and have a huge backlog of tickets. I recommend you just drive with it on until something falls off your car.


----------



## Boston Man

Reminds me of this:

The Parking Enforcement Forum - View topic - I AM DOLLY MAN UPDATES THREAD - Audi Booted By APS


----------



## rg1283

It has to be a Boston Boot, not a Denver Boot!


----------



## Goose

A Denver boot, eh?

This isn't coloradocops.com...try asking there.


----------



## Guest

Was the parking enforcement officer wearing his/her hat when the boot was attached to your car?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Yes, you should put it somewhere but it will be uncomfortable to sit for awhile.


----------



## scoffalaw

"Yes, you should put it somewhere but it will be uncomfortable to sit for awhile." I would be more than happy to, Officer, but perhaps you might show me how, as you obviously have far more experience than I do with such things. And, no, the parking control guy was not wearing his hat; his pants were imperfectly starched as well; so obviously the booting was unconstitutional. (I think it's Obama's fault, those liberals, always causing trouble, letting evildoers and terrorists like me get off on technicalities, like improper headwear use or imperfectly shined jackboots! SOCIALISM!)

Seriously, what crime would it be if the boot was removed without causing damage? G.L. 271 Crimes Against Chastity, Morality, Decency and Good Order, Ch. 169 Removal Of Horse-Cart Restraining Device Without Permission Of 10 Justices of the Peace And County Sheriff? It isn't theft, it isn't vandalism, it isn't assault, it isn't resisting arrest, so what is it?


----------



## Hawk19

Why are unregistered users allowed to post, again? Is it the hilarity?


----------



## Goose

Just sit on the damn thing and close it, dumbass. It'll probably feel a little like a move known as "the shocker" - just ask your mom what it feels like.

Why are you trying to quote MGLs when your booting episode apparently happened in Denver?


----------



## Pats2009




----------



## 94c

Unregistered said:


> Is it illegal to remove a Denver boot from a car that was put there for parking tickets by parking control personnel, if it can be done without damage to the boot?
> 
> And if it isn't illegal, should you just abandon the boot in place, or put it somewhere?


Why should you be the only one to get screwed?

I'd take the boot off and put it on somebody else's car.


----------



## EXTRACOP

Pats2009 said:


>


LOL! This has got to be the guy........


----------



## Mattyc

I remember trying to remove a boot when I was younger... and it was my dads boot from my asshole when I got a ticket in his Caprice for parking in a fire zone, I paid it immediately. Sounds like YOU should have had a size 13 Corcoran kicked into your prison wallet then you wouldn't have this problem cause you would have know better......enjoy your flaming.

Matt


----------



## Big.G

Mattyc said:


> Sounds like YOU should have had a size 13 Corcoran kicked into your prison wallet then you wouldn't have this problem cause you would have know better......


You rang? I have size 13 Corcorans....


----------



## Mikey682

What the F, this started off as a perfect setup to have some Maroon actually tear off a parking boot because cops on the interwebs told him it was ok to do. Then someone has to tell him it's illegal. What kind of website is this turning into? If the mope can't figure out this stuff on his own then let's have some fun with it.


----------



## LongKnife56

I can't believe you guys are actually (sort of) helping this guy. Correct me if I am wrong, but I imagine boots are only put on cars that have many unpaid parking tickets or parked in a really egregious spot (like blocking the emergency room entrance of a hospital). If they are put on for first time mild, offenders, then I could see helping someone but because I do not have any unpaid tickets and I would never park in an illegal spot, I would be mighty PO'd if I came back to car and just because the meter ran out, I had a boot and had to be somewhere quickly. I imagine what ever department removes them is not be so quick to do it even if the fine could be paid 24/7/365.

But anyway, there is no law against hiring a locksmith to pick the lock? I wonder if any would if it even if it is not illegal? Short of picking the lock I don't see how it can be removed anyway. I think it blocks the lug nuts so the wheel cannnot be removed/replaced, right?

Repeat scowflaws should be booted and booted in the rear also and should not be assisted.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

LongKnife56 said:


> I can't believe you guys are actually (sort of) helping this guy. Correct me if I am wrong, but I imagine boots are only put on cars that have many unpaid parking tickets or parked in a really egregious spot (like blocking the emergency room entrance of a hospital). If they are put on for first time mild, offenders, then I could see helping someone but because I do not have any unpaid tickets and I would never park in an illegal spot, I would be mighty PO'd if I came back to car and just because the meter ran out, I had a boot and had to be somewhere quickly. I imagine what ever department removes them is not be so quick to do it even if the fine could be paid 24/7/365.
> 
> But anyway, there is no law against hiring a locksmith to pick the lock? I wonder if any would if it even if it is not illegal? Short of picking the lock I don't see how it can be removed anyway. I think it blocks the lug nuts so the wheel cannnot be removed/replaced, right?
> 
> Repeat scowflaws should be booted and booted in the rear also and should not be assisted.


 Im mnot familiar with Boston city ordinances but Id wager IT IS a violation to tamper with city property.


----------



## OfficerObie59

scoffalaw said:


> G.L. 271 Crimes Against Chastity, Morality, Decency and Good Order,


That's Chapter 272. I 've always thought punditry was more amusing when there's a greater degree of accuracy. (Watch and learn.) In your case however, it would just make it suck more.

However, I was so inspired by your ranting that I wrote to my legislator and he's introducing legislation under the very statute you mentioned, except its titled "G. L. c. 271, § 17C: Posting as a troll on Ask-A-Cop, NLT 2.5 HOC, NMT 5 yrs SP."


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Im mnot familiar with Boston city ordinances but Id wager IT IS a violation to tamper with city property.


Parking matters are almost always handled at the local level. If the OP jackass looked in the proper place (city ordinances), they would have found the answer.


----------



## 78thrifleman

Hi... I'm back after a while. BUT. I am going to start collecting "Ask A Cop" posts, put them all together, and start posting asinine questions (as a result of my scientific findings.) once every month or so. I will do this with the admin's permission, as well as their understanding that these questions will be posted under my username.

Anyway, nice seeing you guys again (Ihad a medical issue that turned bad). And hope to really start busting balls.

This might be better for "our" forum nw that I thik about it.


----------



## Guest

Hope you're feeling better, 78th.


----------



## Pats2009

Delta784 said:


> Hope you're feeling better, 78th.


+ 1


----------



## RodneyFarva

+ 2, you ok man?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

See you at the party 78th, glad youre back and feelin better.


----------



## fra444

Great to hear your better! I heard that when those hemorrhoid procedures go bad its rough!!!


----------



## Guest

Glad you're back here. Hemorrhoids or whatever it was . . . I'm glad you've come back from it.


----------



## 78thrifleman

Thanks for the well wishes. I actually got bitten by my own dog and it got infected. Oh well, shit happens.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Do you turn from man to wolf now every time there is a full moon?

J/k man glad to see that your ok.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

mtc said:


> So much potential here....
> 
> NO - I MUST BE GOOD !!!!
> 
> Aww hell,,, WHERE'd he bite you ????? :tellme:


 First Delta now Rifleman...get your mind outta da gutter


----------

